# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  EASYYEM

## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

Γεια σας!υπαρχει καποιος που να χρησιμοποιει προιοντα easyyem?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dinosd

Καλημερα φιλε.

Εγω χρησιμοποιω την ξηρη αυγοτροφη της easyem και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο.....Τα πουλακια την τρωνε κανονικα...

----------


## TasosM

Γεια σου Βασιλη,
Κι εγω χρησιμοποιω εδω και 2 χρονια την αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη και οι καρδερινες μου την εξαφανιζουν.

----------


## TZANNSPY

Γεια σου Βασίλη...!!!
Άλλος ένας κι εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ προιόντα της Easyyem. 
Συγκεκριμένα τα εξής... ένα:
Εasyyem Ξηρή Αυγοτροφή Ουδέτερη για καναρίνια.
Ρωτάς πληροφοριακά ή θες να μάθεις κάτι;

----------


## smokie

Ρίχνετε νερό σε αυτή την αυγοτροφή για άγρια όπως λέει ?

----------


## IscarioTis

Απο οτι ειδα,περιεχει rusk αλλα δεν λεει ποσο σε αυτην που ειδα εγω

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## TZANNSPY

Η αναλογία είναι 3 μέρη προϊόντος και 1 μέρος νερό. 
Η συγκεκριμένη είναι για καναρίνια και δεν γνωρίζω αν υπάρχει η ίδια αποδοχή  από τα ιθαγενή.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

πηρα την αυγοτροφη για ιθαγενη αλλα μεχρι στιγμης δεν βλεπω μεγαλη επιθυμια..μεχρι περυσι εδινα ιντιος αλλα εχει πολυ ζαχαρη και την σταματησα..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Θελουν τον χρονο τους,μην περιμενεις αμεσως να στην φανε,δωσε 3-4 μερες 

Στάλθηκε από το P9000_Lite μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## TZANNSPY

Επίσης βάλε από πάνω λίγους από τους αγαπημένους τους σπόρους για να τα παρακινήσεις.

----------


## ΒΑΣΙΛΗΣ ΜΟΥΧΟΣ

εχει ηδη μεσα σπορους..θα περιμενω να δω..

Στάλθηκε από το SM-G930F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

